# Fresh water tank



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Last year, I drained the water tank and boiler - relying on containers and bottled water for winter trips. - Also added anti freeze to the loo flush tank.
As my fresh water tank is underside rear, with no insulating factors, is there anything I can do to be able to use it? Add something/change where it is? Vodka has already been suggested......... 
Have nice weekend everyone, - Helena. :drinking:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vardy Hell*

Hello Helana,

Fairly easy, add a heater from cak tanks and some insulation!.

Trev.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Trev, I was hoping winter stuff was not just for the BIG boys!!!!! - H


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Helena,

We have the same problem, Dave is going to give tank insulating wrap, from C.A.K. Tanks, a try this year. We also wondered about using short windbreaks around the van to see if that could keep the cold out a bit, not a lot of use on concrete though. 

If this doesnt work you can get tank heaters also from C.A.K. Tanks.

Good luck

Lynne

Obviously don't type fast enough I see Trev has beaten me to it :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Just had a look at the site and downloaded the catalogue. Coo! - learned loads of new stuff in 2 mins!! Thanks, and good luck with the wrapping. - H


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

If all that fails we might just give up on the water altogether and go for the vodka :lol:


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Water Tank...*

Hi Helena,

I've never drain my tank except to clean..... I drain the boiler and nothing else.

I've camped in the van at minus 5 in the snow and the tank only just started to freeze. As long as there isn't a freezing wind, it seems qute sheltered under there. Just make sure it isn't filled to the brim to allow room for ice if it does freeze....

I just keep a bottle in side.... and vodka of course!!

It's great in the New Forest on a cold frosty morning this time of year...... and where am I sat in my office looking out the window at my 'van......

Daniel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh that does remind me of some great times we had at the new forest, all sitting round the BBQ.drinking soup and eating burgers. I digress sorry.
those tank wraps are fine for the cold but it is the wind chill factor that causes some tanks to freeze.as already said leave room for expansion in tank.

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Oh that does remind me of some great times we had at the new forest, all sitting round the BBQ.drinking soup and eating burgers. I digress sorry.
> those tank wraps are fine for the cold but it is the wind chill factor that causes some tanks to freeze.as already said leave room for expansion in tank.
> 
> cabby


Cabby wind chill works by evaporating surface moisture so its only really relevant to things like humans and fabrics. AFAIK no surface moisture no extra cooling.


----------

